# ORBY TV



## icr2002

Has anyone heard of this new sat tv service called ORBY tv. Looks real good. No lease fees u buy the equipment up front and have to pay for install. THey have a dvr option too. And the monthly fee includes all charges like taxs. any comments??? They have 2 packs $40 and $50 and offer starz with encore for only $9 a month extra


----------



## James Long

Interesting. I was expecting a "stream free TV" type service (possibly with illegally obtained content) but it is a satellite service transmitting from 117W on two transponders.

Orby TV on Eutelsat 117 West A at 116.8°W - LyngSat

The receivers are available at Best Buy - I assume they vetted the company before allowing them in their inventory.
Installations are contracted through MasTec (also a contract installer of DIRECTV systems).


----------



## P Smith

Interesting … Are they in UHD ? Using HEVC/H.265 compression …
And Nagravision encrypted ? Similar to what dish is using...


----------



## KyL416

Nope, it's not even HD, it's only in SD. They're just using HEVC with aac audio so they can carry all those channels with only two transponders. So if you're someone who cares more about getting the best picture and surround sound, this service clearly isn't for you.

Looking at their lineup, they currently only have deals with Viacom, Turner, A&E Networks, AMC Networks and Discovery, along with Starz and Epix for premiums and C-SPAN to meet their small P/I quota. The big ones missing are the channels also owned by the big 4: Disney/ABC, NBCU, Fox and CBS.


----------



## P Smith

Thanks, good analysis :thumbsup:


----------



## scooper

Locals via OTA antenna only.
It's not only going to be SD only, it's going to be poor SD (not even up to Dish and probably not up to DirectTV SD).
There are only so many bits you can use, even with the best codecs.


----------



## yosoyellobo

It sound like a great deal 30 years ago.


----------



## NYDutch

From the reports I'm seeing other places from a few folks that have subscribed, Orby offers a mixture of HD and SD channels, and apparently the PQ is better than they expected. They're using FTA dishes and self installed receivers though, so I don't know how well the $150 professional installation works out.


----------



## AngryManMLS

yosoyellobo said:


> It sound like a great deal 30 years ago.


Even ten years ago way before cord cutting became a huge thing Orby TV could of had a good chance of building itself due to not having all the sports channels some people have no interest in. But now I just can't see Orby TV really making it due to all the over the top services that allows people to have more choice over what they are paying for. Not to mention for some people they have cable/sat because that's the only way they can get their local channels. So not having locals available without an antenna could hurt them a bit for some people.


----------



## slice1900

Maybe it could act as a discount option for people in rural areas who can only get satellite, though it doesn't sound like it is all that much cheaper than the cheapest Dish or Directv plan would be.


----------



## Z_finigan

Hey. 
I own a 10 foot c band satellite. And have c and ku on it. I like the idea of not having to update anything to use it. I'm getting it next month. So I'll let you know how it goes. 
But I think it's going to do better then you think. I think this will be what ends dish network. 

I know about 2 years ago. We have a feed up on c band. That was psk16 and it had 40 stations in HD. In the clear for a year And it was on transponder. And it looked good. 

And for the stations vs the money. It's still about half and much as dish or direct. And in some places with comcast.


----------



## icr2002

Literally 50% of my bill is the fees direct tv charges. Thats why this interests me. To say the cheapest package from dish or dierct tv is just as good is not true. The fees is making them not worth it.


----------



## James Long

Orby's market starts with people willing to pay $250-$350 to purchase and install equipment - then pay $40-$65 per month for the channels. No commitment. I wonder if they have considered the RV market?

DISH's Flex Pack starts at $37.99 for 50 channels. Orby is $40 for 40 channels. The limit I see is where one can go from the base subscription. $50 for 65 channels with no option to get other basic channels. No Fox News, MSNBC, CNBC or any weather channel. (CNN International and BBC World News are part of the $50 level with CNN in the $40 level.) And yes, "nobody" wants to pay for the sports channels but with Orby nobody has the choice. That further narrows the market.

One could argue that people can get the missing content over the Internet ... but one can also get the Orby channels over the Internet. What is the benefit of having this service?

I support satellite TV - I believe it is the best way of delivering the same content to millions of people at the same time. But the service needs content. Is there additional content in Orby's future?


----------



## James Long

icr2002 said:


> To say the cheapest package from dish or dierct tv is just as good is not true.


The cheapest package from DISH or DIRECTV is better. Be fair when comparing fees. The base level DISH and DIRECTV system ... single tuner not whole home and no sports or locals ... is what one should be comparing.

What are you getting from DIRECTV? How many tuners? How much storage? How many TV outlets? The prices given for Orby are for a single tuner - optional record capability (at the level of a DISH "Wally" receiver) and one outlet. Could you build an Orby system that would match the capabilities of your DIRECTV system?

If you want to compare a Mazda vs a Lamborghini and say you would rather pay Mazda prices I'm sure you'll find a lot of people who would rather pay Mazda prices. Those people should not expect a Lamborghini for Mazda pricing.

~80 channels on two (TWO!) transponders. Is that HD? It is going to take a lot of cognitive dissonance to say Orby is as good as the same price level on DISH or DIRECTV.


----------



## NYDutch

I'll just add that the Orby DVR $200 receiver has two tuners. And no, I have no intention of switching from Dish...


----------



## Rich

James Long said:


> Orby's market starts with people willing to pay $250-$350 to purchase and install equipment - then pay $40-$65 per month for the channels. No commitment. I wonder if they have considered the RV market?
> 
> DISH's Flex Pack starts at $37.99 for 50 channels. Orby is $40 for 40 channels. The limit I see is where one can go from the base subscription. $50 for 65 channels with no option to get other basic channels. No Fox News, MSNBC, CNBC or any weather channel. (CNN International and BBC World News are part of the $50 level with CNN in the $40 level.) And yes, "nobody" wants to pay for the sports channels but with Orby nobody has the choice. That further narrows the market.
> 
> *One could argue that people can get the missing content over the Internet ... but one can also get the Orby channels over the Internet. What is the benefit of having this service?*
> 
> I support satellite TV - I believe it is the best way of delivering the same content to millions of people at the same time. But the service needs content. Is there additional content in Orby's future?


Good question. Same question I have about every cable replacement service. I don't see a benefit. I just see another fee.

Rich


----------



## James Long

NYDutch said:


> I'll just add that the Orby DVR $200 receiver has two tuners. And no, I have no intention of switching from Dish...


Good to know ... I missed that on their website.
"Watch one live show while recording another"
"(DVR Service is $4/month with a Programming Package and $12/month without)"

Oops ... add a fee!


----------



## slice1900

James Long said:


> I wonder if they have considered the RV market?


It uses FSS band which is a weaker signal, so it needs a 1 meter dish. Kind of hard to stow in an RV.


----------



## James Long

slice1900 said:


> It uses FSS band which is a weaker signal, so it needs a 1 meter dish. Kind of hard to stow in an RV.


"How big is the dish?
"It's about 27 inches across and 18 inches high. The dimensions are similar to many other commonly seen home satellite dishes."

Orby TV FAQ


----------



## icr2002

You can have up to 4 receivers in your house. So they do more then just 1 receiver per house. No extra lease fee or per box fee. I contacted them on that. The DVR fee is $4 more per month. Which is way cheaper then Direct tv. The DVR will allow recording of off air tv stations also. Hence the $12 fee if u have no package


----------



## James Long

Relying on the "up to" i suppose all the fees could be zero. But the customer agreement has the following fees listed. Emphasis added for #3.
Orby TV Customer Agreement

(1) Up to $20.00 Account Activation Fee, upon activation of your Service if you purchased your Receiver from anyone other than Orby TV or an authorized Orby TV retailer.

(2) Up to $25.00 SIM Card Replacement Fee, if you lose or fail to return your SIM Card (a partial credit may be posted to your account if the SIM Card is later returned). If you request overnight delivery of a replacement SIM Card, an additional shipping and handling fee of up to $15.00  applies.

(3) *Up to $5.00 Additional Receiver Authorization Fee in connection with obtaining Service on each Additional Receiver (after the first Receiver at your residence) connected to televisions, provided that each Additional Receiver must be located at your residence.*

(4) Up to $5.00 Late Fee: If we do not receive your payment by the due date for your Monthly Charges, we may charge you an administrative late fee equal to the lesser of (i) $5.00; or (ii) the maximum amount permitted under and subject to applicable law per month or partial month until the delinquent amount is paid in full. This late fee is not an interest charge, finance charge, time price differential or other such charge or payment of a similar nature. You acknowledge that this fee is reasonably related to the actual expense we incur due to late payment and may be subject to limitations as set forth by the law in your state.

(5) Up to $30.00 Restocking Fee, if you return your Receiver (and all included equipment) to Orby TV within the return period (see our return policy on our website).

(6) Up to $3.00 Phone Payment Fee, if you elect to pay any outstanding balance or pay for any order over the telephone by calling the Orby TV Call Center. Phone Payment Fees are not subject to refund or credit even if the order is later canceled.

(7) Up to $5.00 Paper Billing Fee for each monthly billing statement that we send to you via mail.

(8) A Payment Center Fee may be charged by an Orby TV Payment Center for making payments at their locations. Payment Center Fees are not subject to refund or credit even if the order is later canceled. You should check with the Orby TV Payment Center where you intend to make your payment whether you will owe such a fee. Any such fee is paid to the Orby TV Payment Center, not to Orby TV.

(9) Up to $20.00 Returned/Reversed Payment Fee


----------



## icr2002

Yes I read that also,. However. It has been confirmed there is NO fees beyond your programming costs for extra recievers.
Orby Tv confirmed that to me.


----------



## icr2002

Good question! Orby TV does not charge a monthly fee for service in additional rooms. You'd just pay for the programming package you choose each month (for example, $40, incl tax). And no box rental fees! You can have service in up to four rooms on your Orby TV account.
(the email response i got direct from orby tv)


----------



## James Long

One of the sources at ORBY is wrong.


----------



## icr2002

I just sent them another email to ask for clarification.
Then why does it say $5 per box after the first one in your customer agreement?


----------



## icr2002

OK So i switched my direct tv to 480i and made it use only sd channels. I dont see a bad pic at standard def. Even on my 42 inch hdtv. So no HD doesnt bother me. I dont want sports channels or news channels and we dont watch locals now anyway. If they really dont charge per month for extra boxs. We have 3 right now. Then I think I can live happily paying half the cost per month.


----------



## James Long

Even if it turns out to be $5 it isn't a bad fee for a second receiver (although one must remember that they paid $100-$200 for each receiver).
I assume that reselling the receiver will lead to the $20 activation fee "if you purchased your Receiver from anyone other than Orby TV or an authorized Orby TV retailer".

It appears that OrbyTV launched their web presence last week (joining Facebook on January 19th). (Their .com website was password protected January 14th.)
They registered their website in 2017 and filed for the trademark registration in 2018. They are a Delaware corporation operating out of California (not uncommon - or sinister).

It will be interesting to see how the service grows.


----------



## P Smith

Reading that looong list of fees I feel they studied dish fee policy and go over it


----------



## Z_finigan

The thing about quality. I have noticed it on direct tvs HD channels too. The only time I ever saw it look super clear was on pay-per-view other then that It looks soft. Not super sharp. Like I have here on my big dish. Also try using a 4k TV. The TV alone makes the picture Sharper. Day and night sharper. 

I have video from CNN live feed of the inauguration an average of information for 2 hours was 4 GB and looked so good. It could pass for 4k.
And most feeds we get on c band look that good. 

And I've not seen it like that anywhere else. 

Just like the 4k channels on ses. When they were in the clear. That was the only time I've seen 4k like that except when the TV was on display. 

Now I was looking at the transponder information. They use vertical. So if that's true. Then it is only using the 18inch tall part of the satellite. I happen to have an old round dish network satellite. I have a standard lnb. So I'll see it it will work. I also have the other one. But I plan to use it on my 10 foot dish. 

And always remember. Just cause we pay 50 dollars for the TV antenna. They may pay half as much. So it may only cost them 75 for the antenna and satellite and 75 for the installation. 
They may not make a dime off the setup and installation. 
But there main profit may be the boxes. And services. And 4 dollars a moth is not much. For something millions of people may buy. 

If someone on c band can run a transponder on with 40 premium stations for a year and leave it in the clear. it can't be that expensive

But I will not have mine till mid February. 
I'll keep reading up on it. I think dish is going away. I think it's going to be a hit.


----------



## icr2002

The install fee is $150 for ONE receiver. How is this split for more then one is it just a voltage passing splitter or something else. I have the house wired for Direct tv already. Is it ONE wire from the dish or 2. So many questions? I know. Was thinking of getting ONE receiver installed and then splitting it and doing the other 2 myself so no more cost for the install of the other 2. Mastech said many times it can reuse wiring from other instalsl like direct tv or dish.


----------



## icr2002

Response from mastech....
The tech that will install the ORBY system will assess the specific situation at your location and utilize any infrastructure already in place that can be used *or* they will set up new paths for your best resolution. 
The $150 is the basic instillation to set up the services. There is the possibility of Custom work but the tech will go over that with you at your scheduled appointment and is generally not necessary to get your services up and running.
Professional Installation includes: installation of Orby receiver (purchased separately by customer) with up to 100 feet of wiring to a single room outlet and installation of a satellite dish and over-the-air antenna (both provided by technician).


----------



## lparsons21

I've looked at the Orby but it just doesn't cut it for me. Missing too many channels that I would have to get with a different provider and would end up costing more for less. From other threads in other places, it seems the picture is 'good' with a mix of SD and some kind of HD with varying bitrates.

But as with the various streaming solutions, the only way to save real money is to accept less in channel selection and convenience.


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> I've looked at the Orby but it just doesn't cut it for me. Missing too many channels that I would have to get with a different provider and would end up costing more for less. From other threads in other places, it seems the picture is 'good' with a mix of SD and some kind of HD with varying bitrates.
> 
> But as with the various streaming solutions, the only way to save real money is to accept less in channel selection and convenience.


The need for live TV truly baffles me. I understand we all have very different ways of watching TV but the need for a program grid seems to me to be another paradigm. A paradigm I broke _before _I subbed to D* in 2002 because MSG dropped YES because of a carriage fee. Prior to that I had a bunch of VCRs recording just about every series on cable (that I had an interest in) and never watched live TV. I started doing that in the early 90s and when I switched from cable to sat I continued that practice. What streaming has done for me is simple. I don't have to record any programs (other than sports) anymore. Just about everything I watch I can get on a stream. The way I do it I'm always about a season behind on every series. I've gotten used to that. My wife has finally accepted that way of viewing. I/we just bop from one video service to another and there's always good shows to watch and lots of movies. My HRs sit idle for the most part. I do record a couple shows every day just to keep the HRs fed and happy.

Rich


----------



## Z_finigan

When I had my 4dtv system hooked up. I used a high end splitter. 2150mhz. And the boxes worked. Just to see if it would work. And the transponder where the same vertical. And because the lnb was on a switch. When it's active. The hole block 3.7 to 4.3 ghz. Vertical Comes down the line. So. You could use one switch. I have an 
4x8. 

I run full c band and ku at the same time.


----------



## Z_finigan

You want extra free TV. 
This is what you get on c band satellite for free

01 QVC. 02. nasa 1 03. Nasa 2 04.Nasa 4k. 05. WGN feed 06 Evine. 7.TBN . 08 TBN JUCE. 09. TBN smile. 10 rt America 11 rt esp. 12 pasiones .13 Centro America 14 Hitn. 15 TV dominicana 16 Dvids. Hd
17 Dvids sd1 18. Dvids sd2. 19 JLTV
20 RT est. 21 3 ABN. 22 pursuit channel. 
23 city TV. 24. The weather network CA. 
25 Canada local news. +5 
30. 4 NBC 34. COZI
there are well over 100 fta stations on c band. And we get free previews every now and then .

We had epix free for a month. It's worth having both systems. Because where I live. Local TV is like 10 stations depends on the weather.


----------



## James Long

Please don't confuse the details.

Orby TV uses two ku FSS (fixed satellite service) transponders transmitting from Eutelsat 117 West A at 116.8°W. Not C band and (at this point) not a service that would require a switch of any kind. If they expand on to other vertical transponders a simple single polarity ku FSS LNB would continue to work. There are other services using Eutelsat 117 West A at 116.8°W but there are also available vertical transponders. Adding additional receivers to such a system should be as easy as splitting the signal coming from the dish.

That being said, I have not seen details of a professional installation. What I have seen is reports from people who put together their own system without the professional install from MasTec. (I saw one picture of what appeared to be a professionally installed dish with the Orby TV logo and attached OTA antenna but details were not provided.) Based on the few photos available, the LNB has a single output so a splitter would be needed.

Dish, OTA antenna, 100ft coax and labor for a simple install $150. Additional TV locations would be additional work. Anyone who has worked on other dish systems should be able to handle a splitter install.


----------



## lparsons21

Rich said:


> The need for live TV truly baffles me. I understand we all have very different ways of watching TV but the need for a program grid seems to me to be another paradigm. A paradigm I broke _before _I subbed to D* in 2002 because MSG dropped YES because of a carriage fee. Prior to that I had a bunch of VCRs recording just about every series on cable (that I had an interest in) and never watched live TV. I started doing that in the early 90s and when I switched from cable to sat I continued that practice. What streaming has done for me is simple. I don't have to record any programs (other than sports) anymore. Just about everything I watch I can get on a stream. The way I do it I'm always about a season behind on every series. I've gotten used to that. My wife has finally accepted that way of viewing. I/we just bop from one video service to another and there's always good shows to watch and lots of movies. My HRs sit idle for the most part. I do record a couple shows every day just to keep the HRs fed and happy.
> 
> Rich


I could find most, if not all of what I watch on a delayed basis and since I don't work, talking about current seasons isn't the issue it might have been. That said, convenience has a value to me. With the TiVo I can record for later watching and skip the ads. Add in that it is cheaper than any other solution I've seen and it is a no brainer right now. At some point in time that may change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ejbvt

Rich said:


> The need for live TV truly baffles me. I understand we all have very different ways of watching TV but the need for a program grid seems to me to be another paradigm. A paradigm I broke _before _I subbed to D* in 2002 because MSG dropped YES because of a carriage fee. Prior to that I had a bunch of VCRs recording just about every series on cable (that I had an interest in) and never watched live TV. I started doing that in the early 90s and when I switched from cable to sat I continued that practice. What streaming has done for me is simple. I don't have to record any programs (other than sports) anymore. Just about everything I watch I can get on a stream. The way I do it I'm always about a season behind on every series. I've gotten used to that. My wife has finally accepted that way of viewing. I/we just bop from one video service to another and there's always good shows to watch and lots of movies. My HRs sit idle for the most part. I do record a couple shows every day just to keep the HRs fed and happy.
> 
> Rich


How do you know what to record if you never have a guide? How do you know about the show to record it if you never watch live TV? Everything is just there like the messy on-demand portal on cable and even channel 1000. How do you find anything? This is what baffles me about streaming.


----------



## Z_finigan

I like it. Because I do not need to add anything. I can just add the satellite to my fta box or mover. Like I said before. I have full c band 13/18 and ku lnb 22k 13/18. And it's a powered switch. So it amplifies as will up to 8 lines. And when I want to watch Orby TV. I just change the channel to a fta station on my box. Then turn on the Orby TV. 

So my system works for me. Because I still get my NBC and other free TV from the big satellite. Air TV here does not work well. Being 50 miles from Jacksonville FL and 100 miles from Orlando. 

I have hopes maybe they will come out with a model that can use the fta system. An all in one box. 

Like my 4k fta box. DVB-S2. ATSC and if you have a cable system that let's you have the 70 stations. Without a box. It will do that as well. 

Looks like satellite will be the last frontier. Because cable does not care. They are making a killing on internet services.


----------



## James Long

From Facebook ...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=581701408923259


----------



## FiFi LaRue

icr2002 said:


> Yes I read that also,. However. It has been confirmed there is NO fees beyond your programming costs for extra recievers.
> Orby Tv confirmed that to me.


Okay, you geeks! Here is why I love ORBYTV:

1. I can get my locals by OTA antenna
2. Since my husband and I travel all the time, we can switch off our ORBYTV for three weeks when we are gone, and NOT have to pay.
3. Not that we are deadbeats......but, no credit checks. 
4. We really don't need major nets at this point.
5. This is a very good complement to Netflix, Viacom, Hulu, etc.....
6. I. Hate. Cable.
7. I feel I am in charge of my monthly financials (ie: not having to pay when I'm not home).

That's what I love so far.....stay tuned....


----------



## James Long

FiFi LaRue said:


> Okay, you geeks! Here is why I love ORBYTV:
> 
> 1. I can get my locals by OTA antenna
> 2. Since my husband and I travel all the time, we can switch off our ORBYTV for three weeks when we are gone, and NOT have to pay.
> 3. Not that we are deadbeats......but, no credit checks.
> 4. We really don't need major nets at this point.
> 5. This is a very good complement to Netflix, Viacom, Hulu, etc.....
> 6. I. Hate. Cable.
> 7. I feel I am in charge of my monthly financials (ie: not having to pay when I'm not home).
> 
> That's what I love so far.....stay tuned....


Can you tell us more about your experience with the service? When did you get it installed? Do you have one TV or multiple? Did you get the DVR?

"Switch off for three weeks" is an interesting concept. I thought one subscribed by the month. Can you pause your service and restart it - with your next payment date extended?


----------



## P Smith

Her post sounds to me as these many from "happy customers"


----------



## Rich

ejbvt said:


> How do you know what to record if you never have a guide? How do you know about the show to record it if you never watch live TV? Everything is just there like the messy on-demand portal on cable and even channel 1000. How do you find anything? This is what baffles me about streaming.


The only programs I record aside from sports are _The Late Show_ and _Jeopardy_. I did use the Guide for them. But I can get the portion of _The Late Show_ that I watch on YouTube and _Jeopardy_ is recorded just so I know all my HRs are working properly. I do still use the Guide for sports. I have to maintain my D* account just because of sports. MLB is talking about dropping the exclusion of home games in my area if they start to stream and I would think and hope the NFL will follow that. If that happens I have absolutely no reason to have D* or a cable replacement service...for us there is no point. The days of being tied to live TV are over for me, I don't need to know "what's on". It's that simple.

You're right. A streaming video service such as NetFlix does seem messy at first glance. Think of it as a game you've never played. You have to learn the rules and how to navigate thru what you now perceive as messiness. It's not messy, it's very structured. All the streaming services are like that. You have to learn how to play the game and that took me a few years. Once I figured it out I quickly saw what was gonna happen...D* was gonna become useless. Any cable or sat service or cable replacement services was gonna become useless, and that has happened here.

I watch what you watch. Same series. Same movies. I just don't watch TV the way most folks do. I'd rather binge on a series than watch each episode as it shows up in the Guide. I'd rather get my movies from a video service than look at a Guide filled with movies I've seen. We have about 200 iTunes movies most in 4K.

How do I find anything? Let's take a look at NetFlix (NF): NF is laid out like a spreadsheet, columns and rows and the first row you see is usually My List. With every new program that comes out on NF I get a notification and if I'm interested it goes on My List. Most video services have a similar option. When I finish a program on NF I go to My List first and select something interesting. Same with every service. I stay on NF for months at a time. Once I watch everything I want I go to a different service like Hulu and stay there for weeks. Right now we are watching Billions on the Showtime streaming app. We will stay on Showtime for a couple weeks. This, to me, is the lap of luxury. This is what I always wanted.

I have given up D* for the most part. I had a system that I built. At its peak I had eleven 24s and a 44. Two SWM16s gave me an MRV system that could record damn near everything. I had a 2TB drive in or on every 24 and a 3TB on the Genie. 27 Terabytes of capacity and ten TVs. 27 tuners (if I did the math correctly), I really could record damn near everything. I gave that wonderful system up and dismantled it. Now I have four 24s and the Genie. Down to 7 TVs. D* really doesn't get used much here.

Have I saved any money? No. Our "entertainment" bill is still substantial. I didn't do this to save money. My streaming cost is far more than what I pay for D* and I might not ever be able to cut that cord. Just because of sports.

Much longer post than I thought this would be, not a fan of long windy posts. My apologies.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

Rich said:


> MLB is talking about dropping the exclusion of home games in my area if they start to stream and I would think and hope the NFL will follow that.


The NFL accounts for the majority of the $10/month that local stations now charge cable/satellite providers. There is too much money in it for them to allow people to stream without paying a lot.

What if you can't watch on delay, only live? Even where sports can be streamed they generally don't allow watching a "rerun" until a few days later. You'd either have to suffer through all the commercials and reviews, or you'd already know the outcome before you watch.


----------



## icr2002

I live in an area that loses power during storms. The internet goes down, so we have satellite for service because the cable goes down in power outages and the dsl is only 1.5 meg here if i got that instead. Im seriously thinking of going with orby. BTW Orby has a DVR unit for $200 THAT WILL RECORD YOUR OFF AIR TV ALSO.


----------



## scooper

Dish can record OTA with the OTA adapter (one time charge).
Hopper's have a choice of single or dual tuner model (USB dongles).


----------



## ejbvt

Rich said:


> The only programs I record aside from sports are _The Late Show_ and _Jeopardy_. I did use the Guide for them. But I can get the portion of _The Late Show_ that I watch on YouTube and _Jeopardy_ is recorded just so I know all my HRs are working properly. I do still use the Guide for sports. I have to maintain my D* account just because of sports. MLB is talking about dropping the exclusion of home games in my area if they start to stream and I would think and hope the NFL will follow that. If that happens I have absolutely no reason to have D* or a cable replacement service...for us there is no point. The days of being tied to live TV are over for me, I don't need to know "what's on". It's that simple.
> 
> You're right. A streaming video service such as NetFlix does seem messy at first glance. Think of it as a game you've never played. You have to learn the rules and how to navigate thru what you now perceive as messiness. It's not messy, it's very structured. All the streaming services are like that. You have to learn how to play the game and that took me a few years. Once I figured it out I quickly saw what was gonna happen...D* was gonna become useless. Any cable or sat service or cable replacement services was gonna become useless, and that has happened here.
> 
> I watch what you watch. Same series. Same movies. I just don't watch TV the way most folks do. I'd rather binge on a series than watch each episode as it shows up in the Guide. I'd rather get my movies from a video service than look at a Guide filled with movies I've seen. We have about 200 iTunes movies most in 4K.
> 
> How do I find anything? Let's take a look at NetFlix (NF): NF is laid out like a spreadsheet, columns and rows and the first row you see is usually My List. With every new program that comes out on NF I get a notification and if I'm interested it goes on My List. Most video services have a similar option. When I finish a program on NF I go to My List first and select something interesting. Same with every service. I stay on NF for months at a time. Once I watch everything I want I go to a different service like Hulu and stay there for weeks. Right now we are watching Billions on the Showtime streaming app. We will stay on Showtime for a couple weeks. This, to me, is the lap of luxury. This is what I always wanted.
> 
> I have given up D* for the most part. I had a system that I built. At its peak I had eleven 24s and a 44. Two SWM16s gave me an MRV system that could record damn near everything. I had a 2TB drive in or on every 24 and a 3TB on the Genie. 27 Terabytes of capacity and ten TVs. 27 tuners (if I did the math correctly), I really could record damn near everything. I gave that wonderful system up and dismantled it. Now I have four 24s and the Genie. Down to 7 TVs. D* really doesn't get used much here.
> 
> Have I saved any money? No. Our "entertainment" bill is still substantial. I didn't do this to save money. My streaming cost is far more than what I pay for D* and I might not ever be able to cut that cord. Just because of sports.
> 
> Much longer post than I thought this would be, not a fan of long windy posts. My apologies.
> 
> Rich


That is far too complicated and I do not want to take years to learn a new system when the main question isn't answered... how do you discover new content?

If you never see an ad for a show, how do you know of the show to look for it? If people you know never see ads for shows, how do they know of the show to watch it and recommend it? Am I just supposed to aimlessly scroll for "years" and pick a show based on a few lines of text and a picture? No thank you. The only Netflix and Amazon shows I have ever watched, I have seen commercials for on real TV.

The only time I see commercials is during sports. I do not understand how people can record sports and watch it later. I just can't do it. I must watch it live. I must be able to easily flip between channels quickly if there are multiple games on that I want to watch. I do not understand how people can watch a game fast forwarding through most of it. I didn't know that was even a thing until people started to complain when the black fade showed up on the new guide. To me, that is not watching the game at all.

I also want to watch all of the episodes at once and binge them. I usually record several episodes before watching the show and fast forward through the commercials with 30 skip. I have gotten pretty good at the button presses. I also want all of the seasons, not just the first few like you get with streaming. When I had roommates, they would have me record certain seasons of certain shows on Directv that they couldn't get with Netflix. How dumb.

I use Netflix and Amazon some for a few exclusive shows that they have. That's it.


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> The NFL accounts for the majority of the $10/month that local stations now charge cable/satellite providers. There is too much money in it for them to allow people to stream without paying a lot.
> 
> What if you can't watch on delay, only live? Even where sports can be streamed they generally don't allow watching a "rerun" until a few days later. You'd either have to suffer through all the commercials and reviews, or you'd already know the outcome before you watch.


Live TV? Not me. I've looked at all the options, none are satisfactory. Easier to stick with D*. I wasn't talking about now, I'm looking up the road. Seems pretty obvious what's gonna happen, people are gonna keep cutting the cord and when that reaches a certain level MLB might go to a streaming model that does away with the exclusion of home games for my area. That would solve my problem. I can live without the NFL ST.

Rich


----------



## Rich

ejbvt said:


> That is far too complicated and I do not want to take years to learn a new system when the main question isn't answered... how do you discover new content?
> 
> If you never see an ad for a show, how do you know of the show to look for it? If people you know never see ads for shows, how do they know of the show to watch it and recommend it? Am I just supposed to aimlessly scroll for "years" and pick a show based on a few lines of text and a picture? No thank you. The only Netflix and Amazon shows I have ever watched, I have seen commercials for on real TV.
> 
> The only time I see commercials is during sports. I do not understand how people can record sports and watch it later. I just can't do it. I must watch it live. I must be able to easily flip between channels quickly if there are multiple games on that I want to watch. I do not understand how people can watch a game fast forwarding through most of it. I didn't know that was even a thing until people started to complain when the black fade showed up on the new guide. To me, that is not watching the game at all.
> 
> I also want to watch all of the episodes at once and binge them. I usually record several episodes before watching the show and fast forward through the commercials with 30 skip. I have gotten pretty good at the button presses. I also want all of the seasons, not just the first few like you get with streaming. When I had roommates, they would have me record certain seasons of certain shows on Directv that they couldn't get with Netflix. How dumb.
> 
> I use Netflix and Amazon some for a few exclusive shows that they have. That's it.


In that terribly long post I said I get a notification of EVERY new series or movie that comes to NF. I get the notifications by email and on my phone, tablets and computers. I place them in My List if I'm interested. There is a row devoted to new releases also. I know more about what's coming to NF than I know about what's coming to broadcast TV, mainly because I don't care. Before I started streaming I used to record every new series on my HRs. I never knew if they were worthwhile or were gonna be cancelled. NF makes it much easier. And that's the point...streaming is a lot simpler and easier than programming a multitude of DVRs. DVRs changed my life too. Before I got my first DVR I had about 12 VCRs and bins full of blank tapes and ledgers to keep the content on those tapes in such a way that I could watch a series in the proper order. That was a real nightmare. DVRs were a blessing. Now they're a hindrance.

I understand why you think this is complicated. I was overwhelmed by the massive amount of content available every day on video services at first, just as you are. It takes time to process what video services can do for you. What they do for me is make life simpler. This isn't about cutting the cord to save money, this is about a better experience. And, of course, YMMV. Vary a lot. Don't give up.

Rich


----------



## slice1900

ejbvt said:


> The only time I see commercials is during sports. I do not understand how people can record sports and watch it later. I just can't do it. I must watch it live. I must be able to easily flip between channels quickly if there are multiple games on that I want to watch. I do not understand how people can watch a game fast forwarding through most of it. I didn't know that was even a thing until people started to complain when the black fade showed up on the new guide. To me, that is not watching the game at all.


It isn't even just the commercials (though there are so, so many) If you watch a football game, there's about 10-15 minutes of action in a 3 1/2 hour program!

Usually I'll watch "semi-live", every 15 minutes or so I switch over to it and catch up. That means I can skip commercials, skip replay reviews (unless it is something critical where I actually want to see the slo mo myself and hear the discussion) and for teams that don't go up tempo I can do a 30 second skip after a play and they are lining up for the next one.

Doing this I can easily watch four college football games simultaneously, or if I'm watching only one, I can watch several hours of other stuff 15 minutes at a time before catching up with the game. I don't understand why someone who has a DVR would willingly subject themselves to watching all the commercials on sports.


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> It isn't even just the commercials (though there are so, so many) If you watch a football game, there's about 10-15 minutes of action in a 3 1/2 hour program


I watch just about every play and it usually takes me 45 minutes to an hour to click thru a game, there's a lot more action in an NFL game than there is in an MLB game.

Rich


----------



## ejbvt

I do pause a game and take my dog out, for example, and catch up that way by skipping commercials. I don't mind the replays. I do watch NHL not-live sometimes because the replay games on MSG and the FS networks are available with the sports packs. Those can be tricky because it's hard to not know ahead of time what's going to happen. AND THE TICKERS! How do you watch new shows on Netflix? They don't come on there for a while.


----------



## Rich

ejbvt said:


> I do pause a game and take my dog out, for example, and catch up that way by skipping commercials. I don't mind the replays. I do watch NHL not-live sometimes because the replay games on MSG and the FS networks are available with the sports packs. Those can be tricky because it's hard to not know ahead of time what's going to happen. AND THE TICKERS! *How do you watch new shows on Netflix? They don't come on there for a while.*


I haven't watched new shows as they come on since the early 90s. There's so much content out there in the stream that I'll never get caught up. I watched L&O: SVU religiously for years and I'm about 3 seasons behind now. That used to be a series with over 20 episodes a season. I tend to ignore series that have that many episodes, I like the 10-13 season series. Better writing and casting and no "fluff" episodes. Episodes that have little to do with the plot line, just there to fill a gap.

Rich


----------



## James Long

Rich said:


> ...l MLB might go to a streaming model that does away with the exclusion of home games for my area.


Before taking that step the MLB would need to get rid of the local broadcaster or cablecaster who is paying for those exclusive rights. That is a big loss.

The Yankees are under a 20 year contract that awards them an average of $385 million per year. Even if MLB and the Yankees could figure out how to make more than than number via streaming they would need to wait until the contract expired. (Or until the channel expired, if YES is forced to fold due to lack of carriage.)

Your best bet for in market sports isn't the league and teams throwing away their exclusive arrangements ... it is getting the channel that owns the rights to deliver their channel via streaming.


----------



## FiFi LaRue

James Long said:


> Can you tell us more about your experience with the service? When did you get it installed? Do you have one TV or multiple? Did you get the DVR?
> 
> "Switch off for three weeks" is an interesting concept. I thought one subscribed by the month. Can you pause your service and restart it - with your next payment date extended?


So, we went to Best Buy to get a SmartTV. One of the sales guys talked to us, and we said we were going to cut the cord, finally. He talked OrbyTV, and my husband really liked the price point, and I really liked the flexibility of signing up with no credit checks, etc...etc..

We are going back tomorrow to make a final decision on the TV, and we are going to also get OrbyTV. We don't need sports, and we basically stream everything else, including HBO and SHotime. So, we haven't had it installed yet, but will update when we do.

We have 3 TV's, and will opt for DVR. I don't know tech details, etc...just that we decided to try Orby. If we do end up liking it, we will also put it in our rental property to save $$$.


----------



## James Long

FiFi LaRue said:


> So, we went to Best Buy to get a SmartTV. One of the sales guys talked to us, and we said we were going to cut the cord, finally. He talked OrbyTV, and my husband really liked the price point, and I really liked the flexibility of signing up with no credit checks, etc...etc..
> 
> We are going back tomorrow to make a final decision on the TV, and we are going to also get OrbyTV. We don't need sports, and we basically stream everything else, including HBO and SHotime. So, we haven't had it installed yet, but will update when we do.
> 
> We have 3 TV's, and will opt for DVR. I don't know tech details, etc...just that we decided to try Orby. If we do end up liking it, we will also put it in our rental property to save $$$.


Thanks for the update. Hopefully the product lives up to your expectations.


----------



## icr2002

I would be very interested in your results. I too have 3 tvs that need new units. After 2 years there should be no lease fee on any equipment if u got it free and if u pay 1 cent for a new receiver u should not have any fees for the unit. Sick of direct tv high costs because of the fees.


----------



## icr2002

FiFi LaRue said:


> So, we went to Best Buy to get a SmartTV. One of the sales guys talked to us, and we said we were going to cut the cord, finally. He talked OrbyTV, and my husband really liked the price point, and I really liked the flexibility of signing up with no credit checks, etc...etc..
> 
> We are going back tomorrow to make a final decision on the TV, and we are going to also get OrbyTV. We don't need sports, and we basically stream everything else, including HBO and SHotime. So, we haven't had it installed yet, but will update when we do.
> 
> We have 3 TV's, and will opt for DVR. I don't know tech details, etc...just that we decided to try Orby. If we do end up liking it, we will also put it in our rental property to save $$$.


So how did it go> has it been installed? How is it working?


----------



## James Long

Orby TV is still in business? The buzz kinda died off.

If I had $300 to burn I'd do a review ... but I don't and wouldn't recommend anyone spend that much unless they knew they would get a return on their investment. I'd love to see a review by someone who has one in their home and relies on it for their TV viewing.

People with ku dishes who are only buying the Obry TV receiver and a month of service would be getting a cheaper review. And while the receiver could be resold if the service is dropped is there a resale market? According to the fee list there is a charge for activating a receiver bought from a third party so I certainly would not recommend buying a used receiver at full price. $80 including shipping would be break even. And one would still need a dish installed. That really limits the market for resale (unless one is hoping to resell to someone who doesn't know the restrictions).


----------



## P Smith

interesting point - would any FTA receiver works with orby's card ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> interesting point - would any FTA receiver works with orby's card ?


Orby TV's "SIM cards" can only be purchased with a receiver or as a replacement for a lost SIM card ($25). I doubt they would sell you one without having a receiver on your account.
(One can read all about their SIM card rules in Orby TV's Customer Agreement.)
The receivers are custom (with the Orby name on the PCB) and custom software (branded screens). I would not expect the Orby card to work in any other receiver.

It would be nice for FTA viewers to be able to integrate Orby TV delivered content with the other satellite services they can receive but that isn't the design of Orby TV's service.


----------



## P Smith

I'm more and more like EU approach (regulated, BTW) - all receivers are universal, all LNBF - universal, CI+/CI and smart card slots - universal. They made right rules to divide markets and prevent monopolizing sat, mfging IRD, cards, etc


----------



## Z_finigan

I hope to get Orby in 2 weeks. I have a c/ku band lnb on my other 10 foot dish. So I'll do a review soon as I have it. I'm buying the DVR. So except for not needing them to install it. 

I'll show how it will be used and how it is going to work with the rest of my stuff. 

I have 2 10 foot satellite dishes. 

My plan is to get my second satellite motor control. Put both boxes on my main fta receiver. Have 1 to 20 for c band and 21 + to ku. So my I'll just tune to a station on 117 and then turn on Orby. 

I only get one local TV station. So that will not be a big help. 

That's why there boxes need to be fta also. Some of us. Don't get crap over the air.


----------



## Z_finigan

Z_finigan said:


> I hope to get Orby in 2 weeks. I have a c/ku band lnb on my other 10 foot dish. So I'll do a review soon as I have it. I'm buying the DVR. So except for not needing them to install it.
> 
> I'll show how it will be used and how it is going to work with the rest of my stuff.
> 
> I have 2 10 foot satellite dishes.
> 
> My plan is to get my second satellite motor control. Put both boxes on my main fta receiver. Have 1 to 20 for c band and 21 + to ku. So my I'll just tune to a station on 117 and then turn on Orby.
> 
> I only get one local TV station. So that will not be a big help.
> 
> That's why there boxes need to be fta also. Some of us. Don't get crap over the air.


Update. I did get the DVR. And hooked it up. And it seems it's not compatible with my lnb. My fta box picks up the transponders. But when the Orby box is hooked up. I get nothing.

So I ordered the installation. So I could get it up and running. Then I will know which lnb it uses.

So my appointment is on Thursday. So soon as it is up. I'll let everyone know. How it works. The quality and all. Since I do use a 55inch 4k TV.

I still will use my c band satellite. But this gives me some TV for the kids and a DVR.


----------



## P Smith

Z_finigan said:


> And it seems it's not compatible with my lnb. My fta box picks up the transponders.


Seems to me you must set LOF correctly in settings of your DVR - the sat signals are there !


----------



## Z_finigan

Yeah. There is no way into the settings at this point. Because it still needs activation. Maybe after that. It may. I'll let you know. I went ahead and paid for the installation. Which is fine with me. I've been thing of setting up a spot at the flea market. With both the Orby and c band satellite. To show them off. 

So I needed the hardware so I could show people what they are going to get. 


I'm hoping to get into sales for them. I've talked to them about it. Which they don't have any spots open so far. But I feel like. Many people want to see this work. If they see it set up and running. They maybe more likely to buy it. And I'm hoping I will find a way to put my name all over the sale. Just like the installation. 

I will say it's kinda scary to buy something without knowing for sure if you will like it. I can say my parents would not have bought it. Without testing it first. 

And for c band. I'm going to setup a satellite with both c band and ku on it. Most likely. I will have the Orby hook the big satellite 
So I can show the big dish doing it all. 

The most interesting thing. Is when I told to anyone about the big satellite. The first thing they say. That thing still works. 
I tell them about what I get with it. And most would get one. If they could get it cheaper.


----------



## James Long

I'd feel better about Orby if there was a self install kit and there were more channels. My first subscription experience was picking up a dish and receiver kit at Walmart - self installing and subscribing to DISH at a time where AT200 was called AT100 and the price was $33.99. DISH paid me a rebate, which paid me for the price of the dish and receiver. I bought a second receiver off of eBay and DISH increased the rebate to cover the cost of that receiver! Eventually I got a DVR (how did I live without one) and have upgraded at personal expense over the last 16 years. And that $33.99 package is now $94.99 for the base package - a lot has changed in the marketplace. The "rebate" method used by DISH was a no commitment deal - I could have cancelled at any time with the only penalty being the remainder of the rebate. (No commitment was one reason why I chose DISH.)

BTW: Before I subscribed to DBS I bought a house where the previous owner had DISH. He had disconnected the receiver and cancelled service (in that order) and left it behind as part of the sale. That old dish gave me a chance to see DISH before subscribing - so I agree that seeing Orby before buying would help make the sale. My father in law had DIRECTV so I had a few minutes of experience with that system (my trips to my father in law's house are not to watch TV).

Orby isn't in the position to subsidize installs. $250-$350 is a big commitment for a limited channel list. If they would sell a self install kit - receiver and DISH for $200 or less (they probably can't do less in a retail environment). That would help lower the cost of entry. I don't believe they have the financial backing to do what DISH and DIRECTV did for the first few years of their lives - DISH lost money for eight years and finally turned a profit when they passed 8 million subscribers. DIRECTV lost money for the first five years and had 7.7 million subscribers (including 1.5 million from Primestar) when they started turning a profit. I assume that Orby is losing money - leasing satellite space with few customers - the incremental cost of paying the channels they carry is easier to budget. The development cost for their receiver and DVR will also need to be repaid. It may be a while until they can grow large enough to be able to share their income (can't call them profits yet) with anyone.


----------



## Z_finigan

OK. Got my Orby TV installed today. 
Im surprised the video quality it pretty good. 

It was easy to pick out what I wanted. 
I got the 50 dollar package. 
And a 4 dollar DVR fee
And epix movie channels. 6 dollars

60 dollars out the door. No extra's . Soon as I get some photos up I'll share them with you


----------



## icr2002

Wheres the pics Z_finigan. Really wanting to see some.


----------



## Z_finigan

icr2002 said:


> Wheres the pics Z_finigan. Really wanting to see some.


I've tried to put them up. Soon as I can. I'll see if I can make a video also. I just have to see how to link or up load the photos.


----------



## Leonard Barker

James Long said:


> Please don't confuse the details.
> 
> Orby TV uses two ku FSS (fixed satellite service) transponders transmitting from Eutelsat 117 West A at 116.8°W. Not C band and (at this point) not a service that would require a switch of any kind. If they expand on to other vertical transponders a simple single polarity ku FSS LNB would continue to work. There are other services using Eutelsat 117 West A at 116.8°W but there are also available vertical transponders. Adding additional receivers to such a system should be as easy as splitting the signal coming from the dish.
> 
> That being said, I have not seen details of a professional installation. What I have seen is reports from people who put together their own system without the professional install from MasTec. (I saw one picture of what appeared to be a professionally installed dish with the Orby TV logo and attached OTA antenna but details were not provided.) Based on the few photos available, the LNB has a single output so a splitter would be needed.
> 
> Dish, OTA antenna, 100ft coax and labor for a simple install $150. Additional TV locations would be additional work. Anyone who has worked on other dish systems should be able to handle a splitter install.


Know you posted this several weeks ago but was wondering if the dish requirements/LNB you describe is similar to what directv first started with years ago that had only one cable. I still 
have one in the box and wonder if it would work. From what I have read here and elsewhere you
can just by the receiver and install yourself if you know how. I currently have Directv and because we only watch a third of the minimum package I hate paying $90 a month including the dvr fee.
In the past I have installed my own C band 10 foot dish and later the early Directv units but stopped once they went to the multi-satellite dish. Even if the old Directv dish will work if i go
the Orby route I would like to go with say a 1M dish instead so mild clouds wound not knock out our reception like it does now with directv.


----------



## James Long

DIRECTV uses a different satellite spectrum than Orby, so the dish and LNB won't work. You could probably find a dish and ku LNB for under a $100 new if you don't want to pay the $150 install.


----------



## slice1900

Plus Orby's transponders are vertical polarity, while Directv's are circular polarity, so even if the spectrum was the same Directv's LNB wouldn't work.


----------



## Leonard Barker

James Long said:


> DIRECTV uses a different satellite spectrum than Orby, so the dish and LNB won't work. You could probably find a dish and ku LNB for under a $100 new if you don't want to pay the $150 install.





James Long said:


> DIRECTV uses a different satellite spectrum than Orby, so the dish and LNB won't work. You could probably find a dish and ku LNB for under a $100 new if you don't want to pay the $150 install.


I only mentioned the old antenna because the big negative with Orby is that the install is not refundable and a restock charge for the receiver before you ever see the picture or have a chance
to play with the receiver and guide. Way different than with early Directv or Dish. I am out in rural
Missouri but may have to take a trip to Best Buy and see if they have a working system. If I decide to just buy a receiver and install myself, is aiming similar to alignment of a C dish or older Directv.
Also is your description of the lnb I would need sufficient to locate one online?


----------



## rnbmusicfan

James Long said:


> Orby's market starts with people willing to pay $250-$350 to purchase and install equipment - then pay $40-$65 per month for the channels. No commitment. I wonder if they have considered the RV market?
> 
> DISH's Flex Pack starts at $37.99 for 50 channels. Orby is $40 for 40 channels. The limit I see is where one can go from the base subscription. $50 for 65 channels with no option to get other basic channels. No Fox News, MSNBC, CNBC or any weather channel. (CNN International and BBC World News are part of the $50 level with CNN in the $40 level.) And yes, "nobody" wants to pay for the sports channels but with Orby nobody has the choice. That further narrows the market.
> 
> One could argue that people can get the missing content over the Internet ... but one can also get the Orby channels over the Internet. What is the benefit of having this service?
> 
> I support satellite TV - I believe it is the best way of delivering the same content to millions of people at the same time. But the service needs content. Is there additional content in Orby's future?


I also think its lineup is limiting.

What I find interesting is that Turner is permitting its channels to be carried without TNT (sports). I'd bet Disney won't for its networks.

I personally like the Dish Flex Pack but wish the Dish Flex had Animal Planet and Logo in it.


----------



## P Smith

slice1900 said:


> Plus Orby's transponders are vertical polarity, while Directv's are circular polarity, so even if the spectrum was the same Directv's LNB wouldn't work.


you would be surprised to see how circular LNBF works for linear polarization &#8230; but not opposite eventually


----------



## P Smith

Leonard Barker said:


> Also is your description of the lnb I would need sufficient to locate one online?


you should look for linear LNBF with a range 11700-12200/12700; 
preferable with same LOF as Orby genuine as no one posted here if the receiver has settings for custom LOF


----------



## James Long

Leonard Barker said:


> Missouri but may have to take a trip to Best Buy and see if they have a working system. If I decide to just buy a receiver and install myself, is aiming similar to alignment of a C dish or older Directv.
> Also is your description of the lnb I would need sufficient to locate one online?


I have not heard of any in store displays. Obry TV is a box on a shelf in Best Buy. Placed next to the boxes they sell for Internet streaming services (although Orby TV does not work over the Internet - it is their satellite and free OTA broadcast only).

If you self installed C band (not just aligned a dish that was known to be working) and have not forgotten how you should be able to figure out Orby TV. Orby TV's dish installation instructions are simple: call MasTec and pay. So you will need to rely on instructions that come with a Ku dish or the Internet for assembly and aiming. I believe the early self install DIRECTV and DISH setups came with instructions ... and were aimed at higher power DBS satellites that are much easier to find than Ku.

The satellite you are trying to receive is "Eutelsat 117 West A". The two transponders are TP 12 (11940 V) and TP 14 (11980 V). The LNB is a "standard" Ku band LNB. Input Frequency 11.7-12.25 Ghz, Output Frequency 950 - 1450 MHz, LO Frequency 10.750 MHz. (This not a "universal" LNB that can also pick up 10.7 - 11.7 Ghz.) Orby TV's dish (per their website) is 27" by 18". A 24" (60 cm) circular dish should work.

The official install via MasTec includes a dish, LNB, 100ft of coax, a small OTA antenna that is mounted to the dish and combiner and professional labor (an installer with the tools to find and lock in the satellite before touching the receiver). If you have or can get the parts and do it yourself you might save some money.

The receiver is single purpose - Orby TV only. One can also receive OTA but one cannot receive any non Orby TV satellite signals or any streaming content on their $99 receiver or $199 DVR. According to their website the DVR fee is $4 per month, $12 per month if not subscribing to satellite. There is also a $20 activation fee listed if the receiver is not purchased from Orby TV or an authorized retailer (Best Buy) so if you decide to resell a receiver the buyer will need to pay that fee to use the receiver (reducing the value of a used receiver).

The channel lineup is minimal ... if more channels are added in the future expect more money to be charged. Orby TV's two transponders are packed, so not only would they need to pay providers for additional channels they would likely need to lease another transponder for any serious increase in channel count. I would not buy the system hoping that a missing channel would be added - accept the channel lineup as is.


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> LO Frequency 10.750 MHz.


Is there any photo of their LNBF with the parameters ?


----------



## scooper

rnbmusicfan said:


> I also think its lineup is limiting.
> 
> What I find interesting is that Turner is permitting its channels to be carried without TNT (sports). I'd bet Disney won't for its networks.
> 
> I personally like the Dish Flex Pack but wish the Dish Flex had Animal Planet and Logo in it.


You can get Animal Planet in Kids Pack ($10), but I don't see Logo available in these packs.


----------



## Leonard Barker

James Long said:


> I have not heard of any in store displays. Obry TV is a box on a shelf in Best Buy. Placed next to the boxes they sell for Internet streaming services (although Orby TV does not work over the Internet - it is their satellite and free OTA broadcast only).
> 
> If you self installed C band (not just aligned a dish that was known to be working) and have not forgotten how you should be able to figure out Orby TV. Orby TV's dish installation instructions are simple: call MasTec and pay. So you will need to rely on instructions that come with a Ku dish or the Internet for assembly and aiming. I believe the early self install DIRECTV and DISH setups came with instructions ... and were aimed at higher power DBS satellites that are much easier to find than Ku.
> 
> The satellite you are trying to receive is "Eutelsat 117 West A". The two transponders are TP 12 (11940 V) and TP 14 (11980 V). The LNB is a "standard" Ku band LNB. Input Frequency 11.7-12.25 Ghz, Output Frequency 950 - 1450 MHz, LO Frequency 10.750 MHz. (This not a "universal" LNB that can also pick up 10.7 - 11.7 Ghz.) Orby TV's dish (per their website) is 27" by 18". A 24" (60 cm) circular dish should work.
> 
> The official install via MasTec includes a dish, LNB, 100ft of coax, a small OTA antenna that is mounted to the dish and combiner and professional labor (an installer with the tools to find and lock in the satellite before touching the receiver). If you have or can get the parts and do it yourself you might save some money.
> 
> The receiver is single purpose - Orby TV only. One can also receive OTA but one cannot receive any non Orby TV satellite signals or any streaming content on their $99 receiver or $199 DVR. According to their website the DVR fee is $4 per month, $12 per month if not subscribing to satellite. There is also a $20 activation fee listed if the receiver is not purchased from Orby TV or an authorized retailer (Best Buy) so if you decide to resell a receiver the buyer will need to pay that fee to use the receiver (reducing the value of a used receiver).
> 
> The channel lineup is minimal ... if more channels are added in the future expect more money to be charged. Orby TV's two transponders are packed, so not only would they need to pay providers for additional channels they would likely need to lease another transponder for any serious increase in channel count. I would not buy the system hoping that a missing channel would be added - accept the channel lineup as is.


Thanks much James, glad I heard before I made a long drive to Best Buy for nothing. The basic channel list is about all we watch anymore and only a handful of them. The wife likes having TCM
and a couple others and I like having CNN. I was not aware of the Dish Flex pack and plan to look
into it tonight. Problem with Directv even with a basic package is after dvr charges etc are added in it is still pretty expensive just to watch a few channels. The other thing I liked about Orby was the inclusion of OTA as we do get a pretty good selection of OTA out of Kansas City and having them combined in one guide and device would be nice. What would be perfect would be a Sat receiver with low cost programming combined with OTA and Streaming with dvr function. I don't
really like having multiple boxes anymore. It does sound like the KU band alignment may be more
than I want to tackle. Thanks ago for pointing out things to consider.


----------



## Leonard Barker

scooper said:


> You can get Animal Planet in Kids Pack ($10), but I don't see Logo available in these packs.


Hey scooper, new to this forum but see you are in KC. I am out east and south of Blue Springs. Seemingly close in but far as internet service might as well be in middle of no where. 1.5mb on a 
very good day. Hope you are not in same situation.


----------



## scooper

Riding on 100 MB (down AND up) Google Fiber (KC. KS I70 and I635 area ) - could get 1GB if I wanted to spend another $20 / month


----------



## Leonard Barker

scooper said:


> Riding on 100 MB (down AND up) Google Fiber (KC. KS I70 and I635 area ) - could get 1GB if I wanted to spend another $20 / month


STOP STOP STOP, YOU ARE MAKING ME CRY! 1.5 dsl on a good day and cost me $56 per month and
lucky I guess to have that. They need to quit worrying about the poor africans not having internet and try doing something for rural america.


----------



## James Long

That speed of Internet certainly is a good reason to look for other means of receiving TV (such as satellite).

Orby TV looks promising but I wish I knew more about it. DIRECTV launched (1994) with the backing of a large well known company. DISH launched (1995) out of the EchoStar C Band company. While some of the individuals behind Orby TV can be found on social media (former Voom executives?) when a company is asking the public to invest $250+ down and $40+ per month for a service I'd like to know who they are.

Their corporate address in California is a "suite" at a UPS Store (read: they rented a mailbox). They are (as many legit tax conscious companies are) a Delaware Corporation. They have "offices" around the US as required by some states to have a "local office" - as far as I can tell those are all mailbox companies or law offices offering services to corporations. These facts don't make Orby TV a fly by night scam (they are actually providing a service) but I'd like to see more brick and mortar when researching a business. I'm still getting the "mom's basement" vibe.

Good companies have started in a basement or a garage, but it is amazing how reassuring a logo on a building can be.


----------



## Leonard Barker

James Long said:


> That speed of Internet certainly is a good reason to look for other means of receiving TV (such as satellite).
> 
> Orby TV looks promising but I wish I knew more about it. DIRECTV launched (1994) with the backing of a large well known company. DISH launched (1995) out of the EchoStar C Band company. While some of the individuals behind Orby TV can be found on social media (former Voom executives?) when a company is asking the public to invest $250+ down and $40+ per month for a service I'd like to know who they are.
> 
> Their corporate address in California is a "suite" at a UPS Store (read: they rented a mailbox). They are (as many legit tax conscious companies are) a Delaware Corporation. They have "offices" around the US as required by some states to have a "local office" - as far as I can tell those are all mailbox companies or law offices offering services to corporations. These facts don't make Orby TV a fly by night scam (they are actually providing a service) but I'd like to see more brick and mortar when researching a business. I'm still getting the "mom's basement" vibe.
> 
> Good companies have started in a basement or a garage, but it is amazing how reassuring a logo on a building can be.


Nail on the head James. I actually sent an email to the contact address asking the same questions
about not really having a trial policy and what if this new company goes belly up after I spend my cash. Sent four days ago and no reply. The results of your research above have pushed me over the edge so will not be investing in Orby for the time being. The dish flex package looks pretty interesting for us but will cost more than orby because of the add-ons and taxes but will still much
less than Directv. As you correctly stated many a business has started in a basement but if this one folds you have $350 bucks invested in equipment now worth nothing. That is asking for a lot
of customer faith.


----------



## Blondie1264

Had orbytv installed Monday,Installer only installed Orby dish and one box. Next day I installed second box myself. So far I’m liking it.


----------



## kenglish

Does anyone know who manufactures their boxes? I'm wondering if it's someone like Kathrein.


----------



## James Long

Kaonmedia Co Ltd (Republic of Korea)

Here is the UL Listing information
KAONMEDIA CO LTD, AZSQ.E482912 - UL Product Spec

KSTB2047 is the DVR.
KSTB2095 is the non-DVR.


----------



## johnl6731

I am interested in getting Orby Tv for my mother. Some of the reviews on Best Buy's website weren't too good. Two people said that the person that came to install the dish and receiver did not have any tools with them. Here are excerpts from the reviews.

He came to install the satellite and had no tools. Omg really and your the pro. Ok I have some tools you can use. Finally we get it up and running. 

You can not use this product if you wish to install the dish yourself, which is dumb easy to do. "Most people do not have the tools" their FAQ says....lol...basic tools a power drill/screwdriver is all you need. I have installed several dishes and very rarely need any thing more.

This in and of itself makes me question the reliability of this service.


----------



## James Long

I wonder what "tools" the installer was missing. The install company has been doing satellite dish installations for DIRECTV for many years. Any competent installer should be able to put together an Orby dish and OTA antenna. Of course when you're dealing with contractors and sub-contractors it is not impossible to get an installer who needs more experience. and confidence.


----------



## johnl6731

James Long said:


> I wonder what "tools" the installer was missing. The install company has been doing satellite dish installations for DIRECTV for many years. Any competent installer should be able to put together an Orby dish and OTA antenna. Of course when you're dealing with contractors and sub-contractors it is not impossible to get an installer who needs more experience. and confidence.


Orby Tv doesn't seem to have an email address listed on their website. So, I would have to actually call their support telephone number to ask them why they do not hire people who have the proper tools to install the dish and receiver. I feel that for $150.00, they should be more than prepared for this endeavor. I don't think asking them to have a power drill and screwdriver is too much to ask for.


----------



## James Long

The company launched their service less than three months ago. It is bad that a customer got someone missing basic tools ... but I would not blame OrbyTV since that installer likely installs DIRECTV as well. A blanket "every Orby installer is incompetent" statement would also cover "every DIRECTV installer" at the contracted company.

$150 isn't bad for the dish, antenna and installation. With a new service I would not expect the installer to have a complete understanding of the service. Look for the parts individually and you'll be around $90-$100 ... so unless you have an old dish lying around or buy used parts the $150 isn't crazy.

Did you have Orby TV installed or are you just quoting reviews? Unfortunately with a product so new there isn't a large base of real users with real stories to tell.


----------



## johnl6731

James Long said:


> The company launched their service less than three months ago. It is bad that a customer got someone missing basic tools ... but I would not blame OrbyTV since that installer likely installs DIRECTV as well. A blanket "every Orby installer is incompetent" statement would also cover "every DIRECTV installer" at the contracted company.
> 
> $150 isn't bad for the dish, antenna and installation. With a new service I would not expect the installer to have a complete understanding of the service. Look for the parts individually and you'll be around $90-$100 ... so unless you have an old dish lying around or buy used parts the $150 isn't crazy.
> 
> Did you have Orby TV installed or are you just quoting reviews? Unfortunately with a product so new there isn't a large base of real users with real stories to tell.


 I've had Direct Tv installed twice in the last 18 years and they never showed up without tools.


----------



## James Long

johnl6731 said:


> I've had Direct Tv installed twice in the last 18 years and they never showed up without tools.


Not the question.


----------



## johnl6731

James Long said:


> Not the question.


 That doesn't negate their obvious problems.


----------



## James Long

I'd rather hear about personal experiences than second hand or worse reports.


----------



## James Long

Orby TV now offers HBO and Cinemax ... four channels each package.


----------



## Jacksonvan

Many people are mentioning Dish's Month-to-Month, pay as you go Flex package as an alternative. I looked into this...
Total Scam. The advertised price of 37.99 a month was in reality 69.00 per month after 'local channels' were added to the package. Further, dish charges $200.00 for a hopper with dvr. The price without dvr was the same. Other fees also applied. Eventually, I just hung up before hearing all the fees. Getting a straight answer out of a Dish representative was like pulling teeth.
As far as the Orby goes.. I read a review on Best Buy that said the channels weren't in HD. I chatted with the Orby reps, their reply was "Some of our channels are in HD and some are not, but all are broadcast in the same quality."
Whatever that means...
If Orby is going to sell this, they need to clearly define what is HD and what is not.


----------



## NYDutch

For Dish equipment pricing, you can get a good start right on Amazon. The nearest equivalent to Orby's non-DVR STB would be the $65 Wally. But the Wally can be converted to a DVR by simply plugging in a USB hard drive and paying a one time $40 fee. Paired with an $85 Dish 1000.2 DPP or DPH dish, the Wally gets two sat tuners, and an optional USB module adds two OTA tuners. The $38 Flex Pack has 50+ channels, and the sat locals pack only adds $12/mo., something that Orby doesn't offer at all. There's no "scam" involved, just different packaging of different products.


----------



## James Long

Orby is now offering self install kits for $85 ...
Orby TV | Self-Installation Page


----------



## P Smith

finally


----------



## NYDutch

I'm glad to see they listened to the folks that asked for a DIY kit, but I suspect many will still find the extra $65 for someone else to do the work worth it. Also note that the kit does not supply the coax that the pro install includes, so add that to the DIY cost. Then again, if you want make sure the work is done to your standards...


----------



## tivofan2018

ORBY'S DVR is only a single tuner and it's 199.99 YIKES that's so stone age in today's world


----------



## P Smith

tivofan2018 said:


> ORBY'S DVR is only a single tuner and it's 199.99 YIKES that's so stone age in today's world


It would be progressive solution to allow use any FTA receiver with Orby smart card.


----------



## sparky27

Jacksonvan said:


> Many people are mentioning Dish's Month-to-Month, pay as you go Flex package as an alternative. I looked into this...
> Total Scam. The advertised price of 37.99 a month was in reality 69.00 per month after 'local channels' were added to the package. Further, dish charges $200.00 for a hopper with dvr. The price without dvr was the same. Other fees also applied. Eventually, I just hung up before hearing all the fees. Getting a straight answer out of a Dish representative was like pulling teeth.
> As far as the Orby goes.. I read a review on Best Buy that said the channels weren't in HD. I chatted with the Orby reps, their reply was "Some of our channels are in HD and some are not, but all are broadcast in the same quality."
> Whatever that means...
> If Orby is going to sell this, they need to clearly define what is HD and what is not.


Interesting.....I have Flex package and I pay $43.99 a month...granted that's without locals. I also got a free installation and Free Hopper with DVR....

Locals are $10 per month I think which would still only put it at $53.99 a month.....I think you had more extras in that quote than you remember if your price was at $70....


----------



## NYDutch

sparky27 said:


> Interesting.....I have Flex package and I pay $43.99 a month...granted that's without locals. I also got a free installation and Free Hopper with DVR....
> 
> Locals are $10 per month I think which would still only put it at $53.99 a month.....I think you had more extras in that quote than you remember if your price was at $70....


I think including the Dish locals fee is misleading since Orby doesn't offer sat locals at any price.


----------



## Ralph turner

I live in North Ga. and had Orby installed in May 2019 and it loses the signal every time it rains. Sunday night it lost signal for about an hour and it wasn't even raining, just heavy overcast in the SW sky. I think that's where the arc is. The Mastec installation is supposed to have a 1 yr warranty so I called them and they said it was weather related and nothing they could do about it. Orby sent a "Director of Satellite Services" and he tuned on it a little but it didn't help. I emailed him 3 times and called 2 times but he won't return my emails or calls. I just wanted to ask him if he or anyone knows of an inline amp that might help or a better LNB. I've still got my old C band dish out behind the house and I may try a c/ku LNB and try to bring in the signal better that way. 82% signal strength is the best they can do out here. Orby customer service was nice about it but they were no help either. I doubt I will keep it very long.


----------



## vwnut8392

can anyone here know if directv or dish network dishes/LNB's work with orby TV? interested in the service and i have a bunch of both companies dishes/LNB's laying around. i tried to use my HH motorized dish and an old directv dish/LNB to see if i could even find orbyTV with my linkbox 9000i plus and i could not see it. only 2 i could see with that LNB and the linkbox was dish at 110 and 119, nothing in between.


----------



## NYDutch

vwnut8392 said:


> can anyone here know if directv or dish network dishes/LNB's work with orby TV? interested in the service and i have a bunch of both companies dishes/LNB's laying around. i tried to use my HH motorized dish and an old directv dish/LNB to see if i could even find orbyTV with my linkbox 9000i plus and i could not see it. only 2 i could see with that LNB and the linkbox was dish at 110 and 119, nothing in between.


Dish and DTV use circular polarized LNB's. As I recall, Orby uses a liner LNB...


----------



## James Long

A small DTV/DISH dish would not be able to pick up Orby's signal. The satellite Orby uses is lower powered and needs a bigger dish.


----------



## NYDutch

James Long said:


> A small DTV/DISH dish would not be able to pick up Orby's signal. The satellite Orby uses is lower powered and needs a bigger dish.


The dish that Orby installs is 27"x18", similar to the Dish and DTV dishes. The difference is in the LNB they use. Some folks have used Dish or DTV dishes with Orby by modifying the arm to accept a standard linear KU LNB like the GEOSATpro SL1.


----------



## James Long

ORBY's dish uses the entire surface for one focal point, providing more signal to the LNB than smaller single orbital position dishes. The similar sized DISH and DIRECTV dishes are multi-orbital - building in a little extra gain since one cannot guarantee that every LNB eye on a DISH/DIRECTV dish is at the exact focal point for each satellite. (There is no position adjust for spacing between satellites on the dish.)

A standard DBS satellite can be picked up on an 18" dish, possibly smaller.

The LNB is important ... a standard linear Ku LNB is needed, not a universal or DBS LNB. But using a smaller dish (as stated in my post) is not going to work as well as using the correct dish.


----------



## NYDutch

I don't doubt that the dish Orby supplies is optimized better for their sat than the Dish/DTV dishes, but the fact remains that folks are successfully using them with a linear LNB to self install. Others are using Winegard or similar 76 CM (30 in.) dishes for even better numbers. So I stand by my answer that the multi-satellite Dish/DTV dishes can be used with an appropriate LNB mod. They may not be optimal, but they do work...


----------



## James Long

You're missing what I said ... but repeating myself didn't work the first time so I guess I'll leave it at that.


----------



## NYDutch

James Long said:


> You're missing what I said ... but repeating myself didn't work the first time so I guess I'll leave it at that.


If you mean your references to the old 18" dishes, yes, I agree they're a poor choice for Orby. The current multi-sat dishes though, can be modified for Orby use.


----------



## P Smith

take 1M/39" FTA dish ! - best signal guarantied !


----------



## Jeffrey G Kraft

I’d love to get orby but no Fox News no newsmax and no OAN. Worse no football. Too bad I just switched back to Directv from dish after over 20 years with dtv. What a deterioration since Att took over. Dtv now sucks. Can’t wait till my commitment is over! I’d rather do without and just go with SiriusXM despite that idiot Howard stern.


----------



## techguy88

Jeffrey G Kraft said:


> I'd love to get orby but no Fox News no newsmax and no OAN. Worse no football. Too bad I just switched back to Directv from dish after over 20 years with dtv. What a deterioration since Att took over. Dtv now sucks. Can't wait till my commitment is over! I'd rather do without and just go with SiriusXM despite that idiot Howard stern.


No sports is intentional on Orby's part to keep the cost of the service low. Similar reason why Orby installs an outdoor antenna to receive locals instead of entering into agreements with local station owners outright.

Looking at the packages again Orby recently added Newsmax to the Essentials packages. Other channels like Fox News might not see Orby because their parent company (Fox) likes to bundle them with their sports channels in some fashion. Similar reason why the Disney channels are not there they are typically bundled with ESPN. It is possible OAN could be added down the road since its parent company just owns AWE.


----------



## James Long

Jeffrey G Kraft said:


> I'd rather do without and just go with SiriusXM despite that idiot Howard stern.


SiriusXM has a few Howard free options, in case blocking the channel or simply not tuning to it isn't good enough.


----------



## NYDutch

James Long said:


> SiriusXM has a few Howard free options, in case blocking the channel or simply not tuning to it isn't good enough.


Exactly! We like the "Mostly Music" plan that's low cost and has just what it says, mostly music. And no Howard Stern...


----------



## mopardude01

Has anyone heard if Orby Tv will add anymore networks?


----------



## WestDC

mopardude01 said:


> Has anyone heard if Orby Tv will add anymore networks?


Orby TV


----------



## Rickt1962

I just called Orby TV they have a special self install kit with receiver $ 100 and I asked the question how many. You can have 4 receivers on one account for $ 40 a month !!


----------



## peano

I took a quick look at Orby and I love how their DVR box integrates OTA with satellite.
Something I may consider if they get more channels.


----------



## rnbmusicfan

I am interesting in getting satellite TV again. The installation offer for ORBY from the website for a 1 room DVR with installation is $225. To me, that's a good price and there is no contract. 

Anyone know what kind of antenna (for locals) they provide? Could I provide the installer another one, if the one they provide doesn't provide reception adequately? One channel I want is low VHF and might be difficult to receive. I was calling some local dealers for quotes and getting an outdoor antenna installed in my area is $250 alone. Orby is offering a satellite dish and antenna for that price.

I like that the Orby $40/month package includes TCM, TBS, Hallmark and TV Land.

Another option I was considering is going with Dish Network's AT 120. I see that is $59.99/month for 24 months, but what is the price people without a 24 promotion are paying for AT120? Does Dish Network's installation include an over the air antenna with a dish antenna as well?


----------



## techguy88

rnbmusicfan said:


> I am interesting in getting satellite TV again. The installation offer for ORBY from the website for a 1 room DVR with installation is $225. To me, that's a good price and there is no contract.
> 
> Anyone know what kind of antenna (for locals) they provide? Could I provide the installer another one, if the one they provide doesn't provide reception adequately? One channel I want is low VHF and might be difficult to receive. I was calling some local dealers for quotes and getting an outdoor antenna installed in my area is $250 alone. Orby is offering a satellite dish and antenna for that price.
> 
> I like that the Orby $40/month package includes TCM, TBS, Hallmark and TV Land.
> 
> Another option I was considering is going with Dish Network's AT 120. I see that is $59.99/month for 24 months, but what is the price people without a 24 promotion are paying for AT120? Does Dish Network's installation include an over the air antenna with a dish antenna as well?


I'm not sure what antenna Orby TV installs. With Dish Network they don't install an antenna because locals are satellite delivered. If you go here you can see all the packages Dish offers at their regular price including locals. AT120 is $84.99/mo with locals and each additional TV is $7/mo and a Hopper DVR is $15/mo. (During the first two years additional TVs are $5/mo and the Hopper DVR charge is $10/mo.) If you have your own antenna already installed you can get a dongle from Dish that hooks up to a Hopper DVR allowing you to pull locals OTA and integrate them into the guide. Then you can call Dish have them remove the satellite delivered locals from your bill which reduces the cost of all packages by $12/mo.

Now after the 24 month period with Dish you could always ask them if the Flex Pack is still available. For $54.99/mo at regular price with locals ($42.99/mo without locals) it also has TCM, TBS, Hallmark and TV Land included.


----------



## rnbmusicfan

techguy88 said:


> I'm not sure what antenna Orby TV installs. With Dish Network they don't install an antenna because locals are satellite delivered. If you go here you can see all the packages Dish offers at their regular price including locals. AT120 is $84.99/mo with locals and each additional TV is $7/mo and a Hopper DVR is $15/mo. (During the first two years additional TVs are $5/mo and the Hopper DVR charge is $10/mo.) If you have your own antenna already installed you can get a dongle from Dish that hooks up to a Hopper DVR allowing you to pull locals OTA and integrate them into the guide. Then you can call Dish have them remove the satellite delivered locals from your bill which reduces the cost of all packages by $12/mo.
> 
> Now after the 24 month period with Dish you could always ask them if the Flex Pack is still available. For $54.99/mo at regular price with locals ($42.99/mo without locals) it also has TCM, TBS, Hallmark and TV Land included.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## krel

i heard a few people say the DVR is complete crapola. they won't be adding channels like fox news and espn and so on since they want to much $$$ to carry em..


----------



## AngryManMLS

Orby is basically Philo TV over satellite.


----------



## Rickt1962

techguy88 said:


> I'm not sure what antenna Orby TV installs. With Dish Network they don't install an antenna because locals are satellite delivered. If you go here you can see all the packages Dish offers at their regular price including locals. AT120 is $84.99/mo with locals and each additional TV is $7/mo and a Hopper DVR is $15/mo. (During the first two years additional TVs are $5/mo and the Hopper DVR charge is $10/mo.) If you have your own antenna already installed you can get a dongle from Dish that hooks up to a Hopper DVR allowing you to pull locals OTA and integrate them into the guide. Then you can call Dish have them remove the satellite delivered locals from your bill which reduces the cost of all packages by $12/mo.
> 
> Now after the 24 month period with Dish you could always ask them if the Flex Pack is still available. For $54.99/mo at regular price with locals ($42.99/mo without locals) it also has TCM, TBS, Hallmark and TV Land included.


But that price is for only ONE TV Orby allows 4 receivers for $40 including all fee's


----------



## krel

NYDutch said:


> Exactly! We like the "Mostly Music" plan that's low cost and has just what it says, mostly music. And no Howard Stern...


have you ever tried calling in and getting discounts right now the select packages is 5.00 a month vs 10.99 for the mostly music package. and no howard in the select package as well more music channels though


----------



## NYDutch

krel said:


> have you ever tried calling in and getting discounts right now the select packages is 5.00 a month vs 10.99 for the mostly music package. and no howard in the select package as well more music channels though


I have gotten discounts in the past, but haven't tried lately. Thanks for the heads up on the Select package!


----------



## krel

NYDutch said:


> I have gotten discounts in the past, but haven't tried lately. Thanks for the heads up on the Select package!


your welcome for the heads up. i had sxm since 2007 and never paid there insane regular pricing

SiriusXM - Stream or Listen to Music, Entertainment, Sports & More


----------



## P Smith

krel said:


> have you ever tried calling in and getting discounts right now the select packages is 5.00 a month vs 10.99 for the mostly music package. and no howard in the select package as well more music channels though


Do you talking about ORBY's music channels ?


----------



## krel

P Smith said:


> Do you talking about ORBY's music channels ?


Sxm music channels orby has no music channels


----------



## P Smith

Is the thread about SXM ?


----------



## krel

it would be interesting to see if the orby systems are compatible with basic broadcast from cable co's not requiring a converter box


----------



## P Smith

I don't get it - any sat system REQUIRE a box


----------



## NYDutch

P Smith said:


> I don't get it - any sat system REQUIRE a box


I think Krel is talking about plugging a basic cable service that doesn't require a cable box coax into the Orby box instead of an OTA antenna.


----------



## P Smith

is he sure ORBY support QAM modulation ?


----------



## NYDutch

P Smith said:


> is he sure ORBY support QAM modulation ?


He'll have to answer that. I have no idea...


----------



## James Long

How basic is the cable system? Basic cable in ATCS ... probably (no guarantee on guide information). Basic cable in QAM ... probably not (no reason to configure QAM on a box designed for OTA).


----------



## P Smith

AT*S*C


----------



## krel

NYDutch said:


> I think Krel is talking about plugging a basic cable service that doesn't require a cable box coax into the Orby box instead of an OTA antenna.


you got it. i know some cable providers offer what they call basic broadcast channels only wich don't require a box. you just run the coax in the tv or tivo or t.v.


----------



## krel

P Smith said:


> is he sure ORBY support QAM modulation ?


we don't know if it will or not. LOL not even orby knows that


----------



## krel

P Smith said:


> I don't get it - any sat system REQUIRE a box


comcast offers what they call basic broadcast channels locals only. back in the day it didn't require a converter box... i dunno how they work it now or if they even offer it anymore. i know that spectrum requires a box for everything just saying. i just checked and comcast offers locals only for 32.95 a month in SD... no way in hell would i pay that


----------



## NYDutch

krel said:


> comcast offers what they call basic broadcast channels locals only. back in the day it didn't require a converter box... i dunno how they work it now or if they even offer it anymore. i know that spectrum requires a box for everything just saying. i just checked and comcast offers locals only for 32.95 a month in SD... no way in hell would i pay that


The Rapid or Sioux Falls locals are available on Locast uninterrupted for just $5/mo if you can't get them OTA...


----------



## krel

NYDutch said:


> The Rapid or Sioux Falls locals are available on Locast uninterrupted for just $5/mo if you can't get them OTA...


i can get locast in my area as well... id'e pay the 5.00 a month.


----------



## P Smith

krel said:


> i can get locast in my area as well... id'e pay the 5.00 a month.


why is not from ORBY ?


----------



## NYDutch

P Smith said:


> why is not from ORBY ?


ORBY only offers OTA locals. If you're not in a good OTA reception area, then alternatives are needed.


----------



## slice1900

Apparently Orby TV is no longer taking new customers and from the looks of their website they may not be around at all for much longer.


----------



## P Smith

lasts only two years and went kaput


----------



## James Long

Best Buy has the DVR on "clearance" ... I hope they take returns if it can't be activated.


----------



## slice1900

Orby has announced it is shutting down and has a deal with Dish to migrate customers.


----------



## P Smith

hooray, eBay will be full of ORBY equipment !


----------



## NYDutch

P Smith said:


> hooray, eBay will be full of ORBY equipment !


Shouldn't that be "hooray, eBay will be full of (_mostly useless)_ ORBY equipment !" 
Well, the OTA antennas are reportedly pretty good at least...


----------



## James Long

Hopefully Best Buy has pulled the receivers off sale. They have been on clearance.


----------



## Davenlr

Wonder if it is because C band usable satellite space just got squeezed by the cell phone companies getting access to the bottom 3/4 of the band, and the satellite providers jacking up rates for the remaining transponders that are usable on C and Ku band?


----------



## krel

P Smith said:


> hooray, eBay will be full of ORBY equipment !


ebay still has primestar boxes LOL


----------



## krel

NYDutch said:


> The Rapid or Sioux Falls locals are available on Locast uninterrupted for just $5/mo if you can't get them OTA...


there availilble in los angeles to for 5.00 a month.


----------



## NYDutch

krel said:


> there availilble in los angeles to for 5.00 a month.


LA, Rapid, Sioux Falls, and 26 other markets as well at $5...


----------



## krel

NYDutch said:


> LA, Rapid, Sioux Falls, and 26 other markets as well at $5...


Awsome!!!! Boston as well there really growing


----------



## P Smith

the thread about ORBY


----------

